# Lackstift



## AlbertFat (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Norcoteam.

Ich habe ein Norco DH 2011. Bei einer genaueren Inspektion vor meiner ersten Fahrt ist mir aufgefallen, dass es einige Lackfehler, also nicht lackierte stellen hat. Diese sind zwar nur sehr klein, aber ich würde auch in Zukunft gerne Kratzer und weiteres überdecken können. Gibt es einen Norco-Lackstift dazu? Welche Farbe hat mein rotes Norco *genau*?

Danke


----------



## themrpipp (24. Februar 2012)

Hi,
dass dir bis jetzt noch keiner was sagen konnte, liegt vielleicht daran, dass es nirgends verzeichnet ist. Ich habe alle meine Unterlagen vom Bike durchgesehen und bin leider, was die Farbe angeht, nicht fündig geworden.

Einen Lackstift gibt es (der war beim bike dabei), aber selbst auf dem steht nichts drauf... Sry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (24. Februar 2012)

Hi AlbertFat

Sorry, bin gerade ein paar Tage in den Ferien und habe mein MacBook erst heute angeworfen. 

Grundsätzlich gibt es ja zu jedem Norco ein kleines Fläschchen mit der Originalfarbe. 
Offenbar hast du dieses nicht (mehr), sonst hättest du ja nicht gefragt.

Ich kann nächste Woche einmal in unseren Unterlagen nachschauen, ob ich dazu noch was finde 
und werde in Kanada nachfragen, falls ich nicht fündig werden sollte.

Bis dann!

Fritz


----------



## AlbertFat (24. Februar 2012)

nein bei meinem norco war kein fläschchen dabei. mein händler hat mir keins mitgegeben.
lässt sich die farbe nachbestellen?

danke


----------



## Schult0r (24. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ich kein Norco habe, hatte ich letztens dasselbe Problem. Nach Auskunft von Scott sollte ich mich an meinen lokalen Bikedealer des Vertrauens wenden, der könnte das bestellen. Ich hab dann einfach da nachgefragt und ein paar Tage später kam der Rückruf, dass mein Fläschchen mit Lack da wäre. Und das sogar kostenlos. Also im Zweifelsfalle einfach mal bei Norco anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben mit Baujahr und Farbe. Denke, die sollten da ähnlich kulant sein wie bei Scott.


----------



## AlbertFat (29. Februar 2012)

Irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Indian Summer (1. März 2012)

Uupss Vergessen nachzufragen Habe in unseren Unterlagen nichts gefunden, E-Mail ist deshalb nach Kanada unterwegs.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## AlbertFat (1. März 2012)

super! danke!


----------



## AlbertFat (2. März 2012)

ok hat sich geklärt. mein Händler schickt mir den lack zu. danke für alle mühen!


----------



## Indian Summer (2. März 2012)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> ok hat sich geklärt. mein Händler schickt mir den lack zu. danke für alle mühen!



Der logischste Weg stellt sich im Nachhinein auch als der einfachste dar.

Wünschen dir eine lange und unfallfreie Saison!

Fritz


----------



## AlbertFat (2. März 2012)

danke! wünsche ich allen die geantwortet haben auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

